# Best bedding for my (not rat's) dust allergy?



## realwitch (Oct 8, 2015)

hi! i was just wondering what people's (and rats') favorite bedding is?? I don't think my girl's like theirs very much because they keep pushing it out of the cage. also I think i might be a little allergic to the dust it gives off, because every time i change their bedding i start sneezing. It's carefresh, which the woman at the pet store suggested, but i can't keep sneezing so much! Is there a less dusty bedding option? thanks so much!


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

You could give Aspen bedding a try, from what I've noticed at my friend's place (he switched from carefresh to the aspen stuff) it's much less dusty and his rats seem to like it better (little to no sneezing unless they're excited/nervous).


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people have trouble with CareFresh.

I use Kaytee Clean and Cozy. It doesn't cause me any issues, or my family who are prone to issues, and it works great. The white is the best. The brown was very dusty.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

if you find any bedding too dusty for you then it is not safe for your rats. You do not want dusty bedding for them at all.

I've used aspen in the past and it worked fine.

I prefer to use fleece though personally.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I couldn't stand CareFresh either, I like to use aspen chips.


----------



## realwitch (Oct 8, 2015)

ah! thank you so much. heading to the store tomorrow!


----------



## SnapApple (Oct 14, 2015)

You could use fleece or paper pulp?


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

I am using rabbit pellets nowadays. Yes, the food pellets lol. It smells like seeds and it doesn't stink when it needs to be changed already.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

Kaytee Clean and Cozy is the best imo


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Paper pellet cat litter (like yesterdays news, but I used the petco brand).. I've also used pine horse stall pellets (in litter pans and under aspen) and it is not dusty. Some aspen can be dusty. Sani-chips by harlan (native earth) are basically dust-free, but they are so light they are easy for the rats the knock out of their cages.


----------

